# للمتزوجات حصريا :زوجك يخونك هتعملى اية



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

فى انتظار الاعتراف احيانا تحدث دردشة خفيفة عامة
فالانتظار طويل يصل احيانا ل 4 ساعات 

ما علينا 
لا اعلم 
لماذا اختارتنى تلك السيدة الجميلة 
لتبثنى اعترافها 
وهى تعرفنى من الكنيسة بالشكل يعنى 
وتعرف نوعية خدمتى بمدارس الاحد 

بعيدا عن مشاكل المتزوجين 
المهم 

بعد حوار بدا عام ثم انقلب لشخصى 
عاوزة اخد رايك 

توقعت انها ستاخذ رايى فى خدمة ابنائها 
او امر خاص بتربية الابناء وما الى ذلك من الامور العامة 

المهم مش هضيع وقتكم 

بعد حديث طويل 
عاوزة رايك 

تزوجت زواج بدا سعيدا 
ومبشر 
وبالفعل حقق كل التوقعات المرجوة منة 

لكن من فترة تغير زوجى 

خلقة ضاق 
لا يعجبة شيىء 

يتلكك
ما كان يرضية اصبح لا يرضية 

جو غريب اصبح بالبيت 

المهم 

فى النهاية 

تاكدت بالبرهان والدليل 

زوجى يخوننى 

اية رايك 



تحبوا اعرف ارائكم 
ولا 
اقول لكم ماذا قلت لها 

واطمنكم انة رجع بالسلامة لبيتة واحسن من الاول 


المهم 
مستنية رايكم يا متزوجات 


احممممممممممممم

مش هكمل الا لو رديتم 


دة ان لم يحذف الموضوع لجراتة 

لية كتبتة 

لان الان اصبحت الخيانة للاسف امر مطروح 

و الامر ان المراءة  الاخرى احيانا تكون غير مسيحية 


وسورى لا ترقى  لمستوى الزوجة الاولى وكانها خادمتها وليست منافستها


----------



## besm alslib (21 مارس 2010)

*عزيزتي اسميشال وحشتيني كتير و وحشني مواضيعك المثيره سواء للجدل او التفكير العميق*



*انا كمان كان عندي صديقه بعرف عنها تقريبا كل شي *

*كانت تعرف ان زوجها بيخونها بس في البداية خيانته كانت عباره عن كلام يعني بيتماددى بالكلام مع بنات *

*هي تعرف ان كان ليه علاقه بيهم وممكن حتى يشوفهم بس متقدرش تقول لاي مدى كانت العلاقه بعد الزواج*

*لكن بعدها بفتره الراجل اتعلق ببنت بتشتغل عندو وهي كانت متاكده من تعلقو بيها وواجهته لكنه انكر*

*وبعدها بقى بينام بالايام برا البيت بحجة الشغل مع ملاحظة انو بنفس البلد مش يعني بيسافر او كده*

*لكن هي كانت ساكته ومعملتش اي شي بعدها بفترة البنت دي تركت الشغل وفي مره بيتكلم مع مراته *

*فاجئها بانو قالها انا مش عارف ازاي البنت دي كانت مخلياني مشوفش اي حد غيرها واتكلم شويه وانتهى الكلام*

*وهي كالعاده طنشت كملت حياتها عادي وهو رجع لبيته ولاولاده وكان شي لم يكن



*
*فانا عني رايي ان المراه المفروض تستحمل على الاقل عشان اولادها لو في اولاد*

*وتحط في بالها اي تصرف عشوائي مش هيضر بالزوج او باي حد الا اولادها *

*لان سمعة والدهم ووالدتهم هتفضل ملاصقه ليهم العمر كله*

*وممكن الناس تعايرهم باهاليهم لو الام عملت اي تصرف نتيجة خيانة زوجها ويحكمو على الاولاد بحكمهم على خيانة ابوهم ورد فعل امهم *
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *عزيزتي اسميشال وحشتيني كتير و وحشني مواضيعك المثيره سواء للجدل او التفكير العميق*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


:download:

انتى كمان وحشانى جدا بسم الصليب 
وصدقينى مفتقدة ارائك جدا بجد فى موضوعاتى الغلبانة يا سوريتى الراقية 

بصى انا عايزة اعمق البحث فى الموضوع دة 

ولى راى خاص هقولة فى الاخر لكيما لا يؤثر  على من يحب المشاركة 

هاخدكم فى جولة نفسية من اروع ما قرات لاشهر علماء النفس 
وان لم يشارك احد ودة  ممكن من الخجل 
ساقول رايى الخاص 
والذى قلتة لتلك السيدة بجد 


:download:

معايا لو حبيتم 

تتابعوا 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

ما الذي يدفع بالزوج لخيانة *زوجته* مع امرأة أخرى؟
ما يثير مخاوف المرأة أن الزوج لا يظهر ما يبطن فقد يكون على احسن حال أمام *زوجته* بينما يخفي في نفسه أمرا آخر.
ونظرا لتمتع المرأة بالحساسية الزائدة تجاه تصرف زوجها بالمنزل فهي تستطيع معرفة أن هناك قصة حب في حياته وعندئذ عليها أن تبحث عن السبب، وألا تتغاضى عن الموضوع، لأن الأمور إذا تفاقمت فان الحياة الزوجية تفقد بريقها، وتصبح العلاقة بين الزوجين جامدة، مما يجعل الزوج ينظر إلى خارج المنزل ويبحث عن امرأة أخرى.

من خلال دراسة قام بها العالم الأمريكي "توميسون" أعلن أن نصف الأزواج يخونون زوجاتهم في فترة من فترات حياتهم الزوجية وذلك لأسباب عدة منها: العاطفية أو الجنسية أو غير ذلك.
واخطر مرحلة يكون في سن الثلاثين - الأربعين.
ففي هذه المرحلة يشعر *الرجل* بالقلق إزاء حياته الجنسية. فيبدأ في تقويم فحولته من خلال علاقات متعددة ويصبح عندئذ فريسة سهلة للنساء.

وتبدأ خيانة الزوج لزوجته بعد أن تصبح العشرة بينهما باردة باهتة، ومن هنا تبدأ الرومانسية التي كان ينشدها تختفي من حياته، وتصبح الأمور غير التي توقعها عندما تزوج، إضافة إلى أن *زوجته* أصبحت لا تعطيه ما يريد مما يجعله يفكر بامرأة أخرى.

إذاً هناك عوامل عدة يجب أن تنتبه إليها أي سيدة لكي تستمر الحياة الزوجية دون روتين أو ملل والتي منها:
*أولا: عند قدوم الطفل الأول،*

 يشعر الزوج انه اصبح مسؤولا عن الأسرة، وانه سيضحي لأجلها فيسهر على رعايتها ويسهر في عمله لتوفير الأموال ما يجعل الضغوط النفسية والاجتماعية عليه كثيرة وهنا يبدأ التفكير بامرأة أخرى.


*ثانيا:** أن الانتباه الزائد من قبل الزوجة للطفل وعدم الاهتمام بالزوج *


*يوجه أنظاره لامرأة أخرى حتى يثبت انه مازال جذابا ومرغوبا، وانه لم يفقد حيويته ونشاطه بعد.*


* 

ثالثا: ربما يكون ذلك "للشلية"


 إذ يعود بذاكرته إلى أيام عدم تحمل المسؤولية ، والاتجاه لحياة الرومانسية المنشودة، لأجل ذلك يتجه لامرأة أخرى.



* 
*رابعا: عندما يواجه الزوج متاعب في عمله، أو يلاحظ عدم تقديره من قبل الإدارة من حيث الترقية والتقدير،* 


فقد يتجه لامرأة أخرى كي ثبت لنفسه انه مطلوب، وانه مقدر من قبل الآخرين أي من غير *زوجته* أو إدارته في العمل.


*خامسا: إذا أصبحت الزوجة لا تحترم زوجها ولا تقدره* 


وبخاصة أمام أهلها أو أهله وبدأت تستهزئ به أو تسخر من تصرفاته، فإن هذا عامل مهم من العوامل التي تدفعه للبحث عن امرأة أخرى تحترمه.


*سادسا: عندما لا تصغي الزوجة لزوجها* 


حين يشكو لها عناء التعب من العمل أو من أي مشكلات أخرى، فانه يتجه لغيرها ليحقق هدفه وربما يجد من يصغي إليه.



*سابعا: عدم توافر الجو المناسب للزوج في المنزل من جميع النواحي،* 

من حيث الاهتمام به وإشعاره بأنه مهم بالمنزل وإنها بحاجة له، وانه الركيزة التي ترتكز عليها الأسرة.


*ثامنا: حرمان الزوج من ابتسامة زوجته*

 عند استقباله أو توديعه وعدم سعي الزوجة لإضفاء جو مرح في المنزل من عدم الاهتمام بملابسه ومشاركته بالاختيار وإبداء رأيها بأناقته.

من الضروري أن تلم الزوجة أن زوجها يعاني من أعباء معينة وإنها لو صبرت وساعدته على اجتياز تلك المرحلة فلن يكون هناك انفصال أو طلاق، وعليها أن تعرف أن هذا الزوج الذي احبها وتزوجها ليس سهلا أن يتغير في يوم وليلة، وإنما يحدث ذلك خلال فترات طويلة، وسبب ذلك العوامل التي ذكرناها، وربما تكون هذه أعراض نزوة عابرة في حياة الزوج وناتجة من ضغوط الحياة ولكن الصبر والمصارحة والاهتمام به يعيد المياه إلى مجاريها.

ويجب على الزوجة ألا تسمح لتلك النزوات بالاستمرار من خلال المعاندة والمكابرة والإصرار على مواصلة الجفاء والمعاملة القاسية للزوج، بل عليها أن تتعامل معه بمودة وتفهم، فتفرح لفرحه، وتشاركه همومه وأحزانه، وتثني على النجاح الذي يحققه، وألا تسخر أبدا من رجولته أو تحقر أفعاله وأعماله فان ذلك أقوى واخطر سبب لتدمير الحياة الزوجية، وهو الدافع الأول ليبحث *الرجل* عن امرأة أخرى يشعر معها بالأمان والاستقرار والمحبة.



*:download:*

*من قرائاتى على النت*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

اربع مؤشرات على خيانته 


*المؤشر الأول: خلفيته*​ 
 

• هل كان مدللا في طفولته؟
• هل يميل أبويه إلى معاملَته باهتمام كبير ويساعدانه في الورطات المالية؟
• هل سبق وتفاخر بشأن غشه في امتحان ما أو دفعه المال لقاء الحصول على ورقة امتحان أو ورقة عمل؟ 

إذا لم يخض الشريك التجارب القاسية التي تعرضنا لها للوصول إلى مراكزنا، فيجب أن تحذري منه. يمِيل الشبان أصحاب الامتيازات إلى المعاناة من إحساس التأهيلِ (متلازمة الأولاد المدللين)، لذا فهو ببساطة يعتقد أن القوانين لا تطبق عليه. فهو معتاد على الحصول على ما يريد، فلماذا يجب أن يتوقف الآن؟ "وقد يخونك لأنه يعتقد بأنه يستحق تحقيق جميع رغباته، دون الاهتمام بمن يتآذى." 

تقول شيرلي غلاس، دكتوراه , عالمة نفسانية وخبيرة في العلاقات، "قد لا يدرك حجم الألم الذي يلحقه بك، لأن ببساطة مشغول في إرضاء ملذاته الشخصية للتفكير في مشاعرك." 

ولكن كيف تعرفين إذا كان هذا المدلل يملك فتيات أخرى على القائمة؟ تقترح الدكتورة غلاس، الانتباه جيدا لتصرفاته، عندما تواجهينه بالحقائق. هل يشعر بالأسف لأنه استعمل جهازك لإرسال رسالة الإلكترونية إلى صديقته، ولكن لا يشعر بالذنب من اقترافه مثل هذه الغلطة؟ هل يلوم الآخرين عندما يقع في مشكلة بدلا من تحمل المسؤولية بنفسه؟ إذا كان لا يستطيع أن يرى تأثير أعماله على الآخرين، فعلى الأرجح بأنه لن يهتم كثيرا بمشاعرك. 


*المؤشر الثاني: مهنته*​
• هل يعمل في الغالب مع النساء؟
• هل يعود إلى المنزل في ساعات متأخرة، سواء من المكتب، أو مع عشاء مع الزبائنِ أو اثناء السفر؟
• هل يحقق الكثير من المال؟ 

إنه لأمر رائع بالطبع أن تتزوجي من رجل طموح، ويملك إمكانياته مالية كبيرة -- ولكن بيئة المكتب تفتح المجال أمام لقاءات خاصة من النوع الحميم. وفقا لغلاس، أظهرت الدراسات أن معظم الرجال الذين يخونون زوجاتهم، يكونون في الغالب مع أحد موظفات المكتب. "وليس السبب، وجودهم معا في مكان واحد، ولكن تعرضهم لذات المواقف، ومشاهدتهم لبعضهم البعض في ذروة النشاط والحيوية هو ما يجعل العلاقة تبدو أسهل."

لسوء الحظ، كلما كبرت محفظته، كلما زادت مشكلة لحاق الفتيات به، خصوصا الأصغر سنا، والأقل مركزا. وفقا لدراسة أجرتها جان هالبر، دكتوراه، ومؤلفة، تقول هالبر بأن رجال الصف الأول في أغلب الأحيان هم الأكثر جاذبية للفتيات لأنهم يعتبرون صيدا ثمينا. بالإضافة إلى شعور الرجال أيضا بالجاذبية، لاعتقادهم أنهم كلما زادت أموالهم كلما زادت جاذبيتهم للنساء. يقول ألون غراتش، دكتوراه , عالم نفساني ومؤلف، "بما أن هرمون التسترونِ هو الذي يقود الرجل في مسعاه للحصول على القوة، فهو على الأرجح ذات الهرمون الذي يقود رغباته الجنسية." ومن لا يتذكر قصة بيل كلينتون ومونيكا لوينسكي. 

ولكن قبل أن تبدئي اتصالاتك الغاضبة، تذكري ايضا ان الرجل الناجح قد يضطر أحيانا إلى قضاء بعض الوقت مع الزملاء، والتحدث معهم بودية. ولكن بشروط، إذا شعر بالسعادة لاتصالك معه خلال اليوم، وطلب منك الحضور لزيارته في مكتبه، ومرافقته إلى حفلات ومناسبات الشركة الاجتماعية، فعلى الأرجح بأنه لا يعاني من عقدة النقص الهرمونية التي تتلاعب ببعض الرجال الطموحين جدا. أما إذا كان يبالغ في السرية، ويحاول أن يخفي عنك مشاريعه، وتنقلاته فلك الحق بالشك في خيانته.


*المؤشر الثالث: هل هو واثق من نفسه*​*​​*• هل يناقش (بطاقات مخالفة الوقوف، الذهاب إلى العمل متأخراً)؟
• هل يحاول أن يؤثر على الأشخاص من حوله، زملائك، شقيقتك، أو حتى بائعة المحل؟
• عندما تذهبان إلى الحفلات معا، هل يصر على التوجه لتحية الآخرين؟ 

أصدقائك وعائلتك يحبانه، ودائما يحاول إسعادك. كيف يمكنك أن لا تعشقينه؟ لكن وفقا لغلاس، المتكلم الحذق في أغلب الأحيان يملك حاجة عميقة للقبول والحصول على الانتباهِ. إذن ما المشكلة من مرافقة رجل ودود، حلو اللسان؟ حسناً، أحياناً لا يمكن أن يرضى هذا الاجتماعي جدا بسيدة واحدة. وإذا سنحت له الفرصة لتودد إلى السيدات فقد تعتبر هذه فرصة له بلا شك. فهو يبدأ بالانتقال من دور الرجل الودود الاجتماعي الذي يحبه الجميع، إلى دور الرجل الجذاب للفتيات فقط. 

ولتحديد إذا كان رجلك من هذه الفئة، راقبي تصرفاته جيدا في الحفلات الاجتماعية. هل ينساك أثناء الحديث مع زميلاته أو أي فتيات أخريات في الحفل، الرجل الخائن قد لا يلتفت إلى جهتك أبدا خوفا من أن تري مشاعر السعادة والراحة على وجهه، وأن تقرئي رسائل الجاذبية التي يرسلها، بينما الرجل الواثق من نفسه، والذي يحترمك ينظر إليك بين الفترة والأخرىـ وكأنه يدعوك للوقوف إلى جانبه، أو مغازلتك لحين الانتهاء من الحديث. نصيحتي للرجل الأول، أن لا تظهري أي مشاعر غضب، بل على العكس ابدئي بالتحدث مع الأشخاص الآخرين حولك، وتنسي أمره تماما، عندما ينتهي من إرسال رسائل الإعجاب سيلتفت ليجد العصفور الذي كان على الشجرة حرا وعندها سيعرف حجم مآزقه. 


*المؤشر الرابع: أصدقائه*​ 


• هل يخرج في الغالب مع رجال عزاب ؟
• هل يشجعه أصدقائه على القيام بالنشاطات معهم؟
• هل يعاني أصدقائه من مشاكل في العلاقات؟ 

تقول دراسة على 37.000 ألف رجل وامرأة أن الرجال عندما يشاهدون أصدقائهم يخوضون تجارب فاشلة يتشجعون على التخلي عن علاقاتهم لذات الحجج التي يقولها أصدقائهم، حتى لو لم تكن موجودة. فالتأثير الذي يحدثه الصديق أقوى من أي تأثير أخر. وإذا كان شريكك يخرج مع أصدقائه العزاب الباحثين عن فتيات فقد يجد نفسه محط إعجاب احد هذه الفتيات، وهنا تكمن المشكلة. 

على العموم تبدو المؤشرات واضحة في هذه المرحلة، خصوصا إذا أصبح اجتماعه مع أصدقائه روتيني خلال عطلة الأسبوع، أو قرر السفر معهم لاكتشاف المعالم السياحية في دولة جديدة​​​
*:download:*

*من قرائاتى على النت
*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

ثالث، يقول الدكتور محمد يحيى الرخاوي - الـمعـالج الـنـفـساني ، ومدرس علم النفس بكلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة زميـــل كــلــيـــــــة أيزنهـــــــاور الأمـريكيــــــة وعضو مجلس إدارة جمعية الطب النفسي التطوري - 


أن بعض الرجال يلجأون إلى الزواج من زوجة ثانية أو ثالثة باحثين عن الحب ، ففي حالة فقر العلاقة الزوجية تُتوقع الخيانة، لأن أحد الطرفين يراهن على الجزء العملي أكثر من اللازم أو العاطفي أكثر من اللازم، ويمكن أن يكون الطرف الثاني مقصراً أو *الرجل* نفسه طماعاً أو شخص لا يشبع مدمن علاقات أو مدمن جنس، هذه كلها احتمالات واردة ولا نستطيع الحديث عن سبب واحد لكل الرجال وإنما نستطيع الحديث عن مجموعة أسباب مرجحة .
​ 
 

ويضيف د. الرخاوي لـ "لهن" : أن *الرجل* عاشق النساء يكون لديه رغبة في إثبات ذاته الذكورية ، ومن هنا يثبت ذاته الذكورية في مساحة ضيقة لا تعود عليه بالنفع في مجمل حياته ، ولا يسعى لإثباتها في النواحي الإيجابية في الحياة كأن يكون شخص مبدع ، أب ملتزم ، عائل جيد للأسرة ، من هنا تتكرر رغباته في أن يثبت لنفسه أنه ذكر مرغوب لدرجة أن الخيانة تشخص لبعض الرجال على إنها إدمان للعلاقات أو إدمان للجنس ويخضع لعلاج الإدمان ببرامج علاج الإدمان .

وعن العلاج يقول د. محمد يحيى الرخاوي : يمكننا تشخيص العلاقة على أنها شعور بالنقص ، وربما تكون هناك تقصير من الطرف الآخر ، ونحاول إنعاشها من جديد أما إذا كانت انتهت فعلاً يكون الطلاق هو الحل وإعادة النظر فربما يكون الصالح للطرفين الانفصال.

حاربي خيانته

* لا تجعلي خيانته لكِ بمثابة الضربة القاتلة، بل اجعليها درساً لكِ وابحثي عن نقاط ضعفك وتقصيرك معه وتأثيرك عليه .

* اضبطي انفعالاتك في حال اكتشافك للخيانة، وتعاملي مع الأمر بهدوء، حتى لا تقعي فريسة للانهيار والاكتئاب .

* استشيري طبيباً نفساً إذا لزم الأمر وشعرتِ بأنك على حافة الانهيار، فلا خجل في ذلك .

* أخبريه بهدوء بمعرفتك بخيانته وأنك على استعداد لبدء صفحة جديدة إذا هو أراد .

* اهتمي بجمالك دائماً ولا تجعلي العمل ينسيكِ أنك زوجة ولا تجعلي أطفالك يلهونك عن التفرغ لزوجك بعض الوقت .

* خبراء العلاقات الزوجية يؤكدون أن السمر ليلاً مع الزوج على السرير وفي ضوء خافت يجعله يدمن صوتك ولا يستطيع الاستغناء عن النوم بجوارك ، لكن إياك والأحاديث الكئيبة والحزينة ، اجعلي حديثك معه دائماً مبهجاً ولطيفاً ليلاً وأجلي مشاكلك إلى الوقت المناسب .

* كوني ضيفة دائمة على محموله وتصفحيه من وقت لآخر .
​
*:download:*

*من قرائاتى على النت
*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

العلاج 



*برنامج بيت على الصخر: حلقة تناقش الانفصال .. اسبابه ونتائجه 

*​*
*



*عن موقع الأقباط الأحرار   *​ 




http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=20882


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

اقول رايى الذى قلتة للسيدة الجميلة 

وهو قناعتى 

وقابل للنقاش 


الاول حد عاوز يضيف حاجة 

قبل ما اقول رايى 

:download:


----------



## سور (21 مارس 2010)

من راى انها لازم تهتم بيه اكتر من الاول
وتوضح له انها بتحبه مهما حدث
والاول والاخر الصلاه الصلاه الصلاه
فانها تفعل المعجزات
فالخيانه هى شيطان يحارب البيت ولن يستطيع طرده 
الا الصلاه والصوم
ميرررسى اسميشال الموضوع مهم وعملى فى حياة كل اسره
مستنيه رايك الحكيم​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

سور قال:


> من راى انها لازم تهتم بيه اكتر من الاول
> 
> وتوضح له انها بتحبه مهما حدث
> والاول والاخر الصلاه الصلاه الصلاه
> ...


 
:download:



واحلى سور كمان هنا 


 شكلى هاحب الموضوع دة جدا 
لانة جمع لى اغلى الغاليين 
والذين دائما بجد تسعدنى وتمتعنى وتثرينى مناقشة افكارهم الناضجة الاعلى من الروعة 


الاهتمام + الصوم والصلاة 

راى اروع من رائع 


على فكرة الموضوع ككل 

لانى غيرانة جدا  على ان يترك مسيحى بيتة لاجل ....

سرعان ما سيكتشف 


ان خطائة  افدح من ان يعبر عنة 

لكن اتمنى

ان تحتوى الزوجة كما قلتى سور الموقف 

حفاظا علية 
وعلى بيتة 
وعلى ابنائهم 
الذين لا ذنب لهم اطلاقا فى انفلات احد طرفى بناء المسيح 


اما رايى الذى قلتة للسيدة الجميلة 

فساقولة غدا 

لاترك الفرصة لمن يحب المشاركة 

ولانى وضعت قانون لنفسى ان اقفل النت 12 مساءا 

1 صباحا على اعلى تقدير 


شكرا ليكى سور حبيبتى الغالية


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2010)

هوة رايى تجميع لارائكم جميعا 

1- حاولى سيدتى افراغ الطاقة السلبية لمفعول الخيانة راجعى هواياتك  قرائاتك  افعلى شيىء برىء تحبية ولو تمشية لمدة نصف ساعة 
لان الغضب الاولى لو لم يفرغ سينجم عنة عديد من القرارات الخاطئة 


2- صلى تناولى تمسكى بقرون المذبح وضعى الامر بدموع امام اللة بيتك ابنك اولادك قوينى واعطينى حكمة 


3- اشبعى زوجك جسديا وثقفى نفسك اكتر فى مجال الاشباع الجسدى وغيرى من روتين علاقتك الزوجية 

4- مزيد من الرومانسية برسالة موبيل  بايميل /بوردة /.....اثيرى حنينة ل  ذكرياتكم السعيدة ومناسباتكم المشتركة 

5- تجنبى ما يضايقة جدا عاوزاة يحس بالذنب وبانة يظلمك بخيانتك لة 
لان كثير من الرجال 
يضخمون امور بحياتهم فى اسقاط سلبى كيما يبرروا لانفسهم خيانتهم 


6- ارجوكى احتوية لان خسارة بيتك واولادك (ههههههههههه طبعا مافيش راجل يستاهل )

احتوية بالفهم بالاستماع بالمشاركة لا تتركية هو ملك لك وانت ملك لة فمن تلك الغريبة الشريدة التى تدخل ملكيات غيرها 



7- لا تلومية اطلاقا (على الاقل لحد ما يرجع ههههههههه) وكونى لة كيد ممدوة مهما طار بعيدا يعود ليدك  ولحضنك 


8- حاولى تغيير جو بسيط حسب امكانياتكم لان الرتابة والملل احيانا تودى للخيانة 

9- ثقفى نفسك وكونى سميرة وجليسة مسلية واهتمى بالتثقف فيما يهواة ويشدة بجانب ثقافتك العامة 

10- مساحة من الحرية لكن مع تفتيح عقل ومتابعة غير ملحوظة او منفرة 


11- اربطية بالكنيسة والانجيل والصلاة والاعتراف والافخارستيا الرائعة فيتامينات حياتنا فى غربتنا على الارض 


12- لو لة شلة مفسدة ابعدية عنها ببدائل لذيذة ومقنعة حتى ينفصل تماما عنها 



دة اللى قلتة للسيدة الجميلة 

واتمنى ان تحتوى كل زوجة زوجها 

فالخيانة ضعف 
والاقوى يحمل الاضعف ويقوية 
ويحتوية ويحتملة 


من اجل البيت والاولاد 


ومن اجلة ايضا 
ولو ان   مافيش راجل يستاهل 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (22 مارس 2010)

عزيزت asmicheal 
وحشني كتير الكلام معاك كويس جات الفرصه
انا رأي من رأي الاخت باسم الصليب 
احسن انها تطنشه وتعمل نفسها موضوع مش هاممها بس في نفس الوقت تاخد بالها منه وماتعاندهوش
صدقيني اكتر حاجه تضايق الرجل الست اللي ماتعبرهوش فبكده ها يرجعلها تاني واحسن من الاول - ولازم 
تستحمل علشان خاطر ولادها وسمعتهم وراحة بالهم


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> عزيزت asmicheal
> وحشني كتير الكلام معاك كويس جات الفرصه
> انا رأي من رأي الاخت باسم الصليب
> احسن انها تطنشه وتعمل نفسها موضوع مش هاممها بس في نفس الوقت تاخد بالها منه وماتعاندهوش
> ...


 







الموضوع دة بحبة جدا 
لانة جاب لى اغلى الحبايب بجد 
الذين تسعدنى حقيقى محاوراتهم 

نيتا طبعا اكيد من اغلى الغاليين 
مش لتشجيعك الحلو وكلامك الرقيق 
لكن لمنطق كلامك واسلوب تفكيرك اللى بيعجبنى 



بس 
اسمحى لى اعارضك 
فى نقطة واحدة 

شوفى نيتا لو الموضوع مبتدا خيانة 
بيبص يعنى بيهتم على خفيف بحد 

بيبقى غالبا ليلفت انتباهك ويثير غيرتك 

فالتنطيش ضرورى لكن مع زيادة الاهتمام بذكاء بمطالبة 
عارفة لية نيتا 
علشان ما يبقاش لة حجة للخيانة 
ولتقفى امام اللة غير مقصرة 


لكن لو الموضوع كبر 
ما ينفعش الطناش 

لانة ممكن تفقدية وتفقدى بيتك ومستقبل اولادك 

الطناش يكون ظاهريا برودة اعصاب 
لكن داخليا توعى لة 

لان من يترك نفسة لمنزلق الخيانة 
لن يستطيع فرملة سرعتة 
فانت فراملة 
الذى ينبغى ان تكون صاحية وقوية 

دة رايى 
وقابل لمناقشتك الحلوة يا حبيبتى


----------



## tamav maria (23 مارس 2010)

اشكرك حبيبتي asmicheal علي المقدمه الرقيقه اللي بعتيها لي في الرد

لان من يترك نفسة لمنزلق الخيانة 
لن يستطيع فرملة سرعتة 
فانت فراملة
 عجبتني كلمتك دي  قوي 
بس علي فكره في بعضهم الخيانه في دمه 
 يعني مهما الزوجه عملت البدع علشان 
تجزبه تاني ليها ما بيرجعش الا بالصلاه وبكاء  
ليل ونهار لربنا 
ولكن الزوج اللي هو من الاول انسان اصيل
ومتدين ويخاف ربنا عمره ما ها يفكر في 
حاجه ري كده 
اما رآيك اللي قولتيه للسيده صاحبة المشكله 
كلام جميل يعني ممكن ينفع معاه وممكن لآ
هي احسن حاجه زي ما انت قولتي لها 
تتمسك بقرون المذبح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 مارس 2010)

لو خانني مره بسبب الشيطان هسامحه انما لو اكتر من مره ما اعتقدش لانه كدا هيتفنن في تعذيبي و جايز افارقه لو طلع انه طالح و سئ للدرجه التي لا تحتمل

انا لسه مش متجوزه بس ربنا يعطيني النصيب الصالح قولو امين

شكرا يا جماعه عالموضوع

سلام و نعمه


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> اشكرك حبيبتي asmicheal علي المقدمه الرقيقه اللي بعتيها لي في الرد
> 
> لان من يترك نفسة لمنزلق الخيانة
> لن يستطيع فرملة سرعتة
> ...


 

:download:

تصدقى نيتا مسائلة الخيانة فى دمة 
دى مش بتعجبنى 
لانها وصف غير دقيق 

لان اللة خلق الانسان مستقيما 
وصدقينى فى كل انسان ميل طبيعى فطرى للصح والاستقامة 

وهوة لولا عايز يستقيم ما كانش تزوج من الاصل 

فوظيفة الزوجة ان تقومة 

مش هتصدقينى لو قلت لك 
ان الاصعب بالنسبة لى الانسان البخيل 
انما غير المستقيم ديتة اسهل بكتير 


صلاة وصبر وابتكار وتجديد 


بالنسبة للاصيل 
المستقيم بطبعة 
احيانا يتعرض لاغراء  يسقطة 
الخطية قوية صرعت كثيرين وكل قتلاها اقوياء 

المهم انة هيرجع اسرع ويكون اكثر يقظة عن المستسلم لاهوائة 

السيدة الجميلة استعادت زوجها 
للامانة 

بصلوات اب اعترافها وارشاداتة 
مش بخيابة اقتراحاتى 
وانا سعيدة جدا لها وبصلى لها دايما ان يحافظ اللة على بيتها 
ولا يعرضهم تانى لتلك التجربة 


وشخصيا اتعلمت الا اخد اعترافات تانى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حقيقى يسعدنى دائما محاورتك نيتا 
واتمنى ان اراك واحدثك بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 

واكيد عارفة انى لا اعرف ان اجامل


----------



## tamav maria (23 مارس 2010)

اختي وحبيبتي asmicheal 
انا فرحت قوي قوي وربنا عالم لهذه السيده
وده طبعا ببركة ربنا وصلاة اوارشاد ابونا
ونصايحك ليها اكيد كان ليه اثر كبير في الصلح
وانت صح البخيل عمره ما بيتغير لكن الخيانه 
ممكن يندم ويرجع
المهم ربنا يباركك ويقويك علي عمل الخير 
علي فكره مواضيعك مش غلبانه بل بالعكس
مواضيعك بتعجبني جدا وبقراها كلها بس 
احيانا برد عليها واحيانا لآ
وانا كمان يسعدني ويفرحني ان اتحاور 
معك في مواضيعك وفعلا اتمني ان اراك

المسيح معاك ويحرسك


----------

